# Online grocery shopping — need help



## robert@fm (Jul 14, 2015)

I am almost totally housebound these days, due to a series of health problems last autumn/winter (including three attacks of gout and one episode of total kidney failure; fortunately my kidneys started working again after a few days in intensive care, and it was also a good thing that my carer found me in the morning when I had been lying unconscious for 12-16 hours, or I might not still be here).

There is a small express/local type mini-supermarket near me, but although 2 minutes' walk for a healthy person it's more like 5-10 minutes' walk for me, and returning from there with a full bag is out of the question; I wouldn't make it back. 

Hence I have for six months been doing my weekly shopping at Tesco; but they have recently nearly doubled their minimum order for cheap deliveries, from £25 to £40.  The problem isn't just being able to afford this price, but being able to find stuff to that value which I can use, each and every week. (It's extremely difficult even with a £25 minimum; with a £40 minimum it's totally infeasible.) I have found that Sainsbury's are even worse; they have an _absolute_ minimum order of £25, and still charge a £40 minimum for non-ripoff deliveries.

Is there any online store which still charges only a small delivery fee for the weekly order of one person? I cannot get around this by ordering fortnightly, as my freezer has precisely enough room for seven ready meals, no more.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 14, 2015)

Could you do a share with a neighbour? My elderly neighbour loves to shop online but doesn't meet the min order value so she asks me to help her out 

Also do you have an age concern nr you that has volunteer drivers who could take you to the shop?
Can a carer do your shopping for you? Or how about a shopping trolley, could you manage one of those?


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm in much the same boat Robert, I can make it to my local shop and buy essentials that I can fit in my backpack... if it don't fit, it ain't bought. I'm lucky too that I have a pal who drives to the larger store(s) when I need to buy bulky items such as detergents. I reckon the sharing thing is a good idea though, if you have a neighbour willing to try it.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 14, 2015)

Total ripoff .  If you were my neighbour I'd gladly drive you to the shops, Robert.  Do you have any friends/neighbours who could help out?  Otherwise, how about getting larger, less frequent deliveries, and keeping spare bread/milk etc. in the freezer?

On a more general note, it does annoy me how supermarkets discriminate against single folk - all the bargains are for multi-buys or big family packs.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Robert I've just checked Asda's website and if you pay per delivery it is currently a minimum spend of £25.  I hope that helps. I'm so sorry that you've been having such a difficult time x


----------



## Donald (Jul 15, 2015)

I received  a E-mail this morning saying that from 23 July the charge will  be £40, So sent a E-mail back Saying it looks like I will not be shopping at Tesco as I do not need a £40 pound or more. It is ridicules to charge that amount if people do not need a £40  shop. I await their reply


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2015)

Not quite a solution, but if you can get to an Iceland store then they will deliver free with a minimum shop of £25. You do the shopping in the store.

https://www.iceland.co.uk/bonus-card/deliver/

I just had a further look and they have a £35 minimum for free delivery if you do the shopping online.


----------



## Tina63 (Jul 17, 2015)

Could you maybe order every 10-12 days and add 3-4 chilled ready meals which could live in your fridge in addition to the frozen ones? Ordering less frequently would hopefully mean you would also need larger amounts of other items too to bump the total up.


----------



## Flower (Jul 17, 2015)

The local store where I live will deliver shopping for free if I go in and do the shopping or get someone to take in a list. I realise this sounds like Arkwright in 'Open All Hours' and probably doesn't happen in bigger towns/cities but it might just be worth getting to/ringing your usual shop to ask if they can help you out and deliver.


----------



## David H (Jul 17, 2015)

SuperValu charge £3 - £7 (depending on day) for delivery.

Not free but no limit.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 17, 2015)

I used to shop for my elderly neighbour. It meant she got company when I went in to find out what she wanted and then more company when I took her shopping in. Do you have someone who will do your shopping for you or would be willing to take you in their car?

I do online shopping and have a delivery pass from Sainsbury's, but the minimum shop is £45. It might be worth your while thinking about how often you shop and hoe much space you have in your freezer and do a shop once a fortnight? As I shop for 3 adults and a child it works out worth my while doing a weekly shop but it doesn't work for everyone.

I hope you find a solution that works for you.


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 20, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Hi Robert I've just checked Asda's website and if you pay per delivery it is currently a minimum spend of £25.  I hope that helps. I'm so sorry that you've been having such a difficult time x



That's what they claim up-front; but if you actually try to book a delivery, the minimum has mysteriously increased to £40.


----------



## Donald (Jul 21, 2015)

I used asda on the 18th of this month and was only £25 But found this on their website 

http://asda-grocery.custhelp.com/ap...sion/L3RpbWUvMTQzNzQ3NjkxNS9zaWQvQllOZEZWcm0=

It can vary cannot see why it should vary across the country.


----------

